
Ask HN: What did you build with your RaspberryPI? - maxwellito
Out of set up a classic distro (media player, retro gaming..), what did you do with it?<p>I&#x27;m just curious about interesting hacks and concepts :)
======
astoellis
I wrote a few bash scripts with my pi and a remote NodeJS server to capture
timelapse photos of my jalapeno plant growing and compiled them with ffmpeg.

Here's my writeup if anyone's interested, and a few gifs of the results.

writeup: [https://blog.codelemur.com/pepper-
pics/](https://blog.codelemur.com/pepper-pics/)

results: (desktop users)
[https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/SelfishVillainousAustrianpins...](https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/SelfishVillainousAustrianpinscher)
(mobile users)
[https://thumbs.gfycat.com/SelfishVillainousAustrianpinscher-...](https://thumbs.gfycat.com/SelfishVillainousAustrianpinscher-
size_restricted.gif)

------
cjcampbell
I use Pi's to teach introductory networking concepts to undergraduates,
configuring various network functions and building out a mini-Internet.

Hoping to get the projects polished up a bit more this quarter and to publish
a repo with guides and configurations. I've also convinced a handful of
students to tackle some more interesting applications and modern networking
concepts in lieu of the standard course project.

------
kejaed
Used it (along with an arduino) to control RGB LED strips for my Deck Lights
project. It was great fun, then I sold the house and moved!

Used Remi for a web control gui and platform.io on the rpi to be able to
program the arduino headless.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww1q248jc7Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww1q248jc7Q)

[https://imgur.com/a/E4lbU](https://imgur.com/a/E4lbU)

[https://github.com/kejaed/deckLights/blob/master/projectNote...](https://github.com/kejaed/deckLights/blob/master/projectNotes.md)

------
roryisok
I built a kodi media player but it won't do Netflix so i bought a smart TV. I
have many plans for my two pis but I'll probably never get around to doing
anything with them. I wonder how many rpis are sitting idle on desks around
the world

------
interatx
I've probably abused it too much but its shocking how much it load it can
bare.

* Ebook Server

* Ad Block via DNS

* Router (needed me to get an expensive wifi receiver) over VPN

* Mini build system to publish my blog

* Auto-backs up my NAS box to S3 / Glacier (and then test-restore the latest backup) every month

* Auto-emails me based on a wide variety cron-jobs that check the weather, stock market, rss feeds, etc

* Grabs by RSS feeds and bookmarks

* Offline cache for some stuff

* Downloads videos for later reference

* Automatically texts me when I've not written anything worthwhile (in code or blog) for a while

[edit]

* Using it to teach python / basic programming

------
Odenwaelder
I built a smart home system with FHEM and HomeMatic for my second flat. I was
able to turn on the heating, set and monitor the temperature. This saved my
lots of energy costs compared to a timer-based system, as well as many cold
nights because the heating didn't turn on at the right time. Neither the flat,
nor the smart home system still exist. Once I move into a new flat, I'll build
another one.

------
p0d
A heating system, thermostat, for my shed.

I hooked up a temperature sensor and relay to control a 500w heater in my shed
office. A Python script checks the temperature every five minutes using cron
and turns the heater off/on.

I also keep graphs. I only work in the shed on Thursdays/Fridays which are
reflected in my graphs.

[http://shed.chrismatchett.co.uk](http://shed.chrismatchett.co.uk)

------
discussedbefore
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14856277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14856277)

------
stadeschuldt
I built a solar panel monitoring solution:

[http://solarpi.tafkas.net/](http://solarpi.tafkas.net/)

Code is on Github:
[https://github.com/Tafkas/solarpi](https://github.com/Tafkas/solarpi)

~~~
ecesena
Do you have details on the solar panel and the rest of the infrastructure? (or
a blog post?)

------
trobanga
[https://github.com/trobanga/pifidelity](https://github.com/trobanga/pifidelity)
Audioplayer with touchscreen display that shows blinkenlights while playing
music :)

------
darienbc
[https://www.wiforms.com](https://www.wiforms.com)

~~~
Rjevski
This is actually a neat idea, though the design of the form page could've been
better.

------
root_node
Built a Media Player using Kodi. Then Netflix happened.

